# Philadelphia SPCA, Male starved



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi,

THere is a male GSD in PA that really needs help.
PLease check out this guys story at
http://www.dogsdeservebetter.org/tyronedogs.html 

9/6/09. The anonymous tip to Dogs Deserve Better founder Tamira Ci Thayne said only two things: dogs were abandoned at a property in Centre County near Tyrone, Pennsylvania, and there were at least two starved, chained shepherds on the property.....

Thayne, armed with camera, food, and water, journeyed to the location to assess the situation and document the neglect. She found not two but four dogs chained and neglected on the property: two seriously underweight shepherds, covered in fleas, with fly strike on their ears and lacking food and water; one blind and deaf Pomeranian in a pen with only a crate for shelter; and a chained black Lab/border collie mix......


9/10/09. Update. Three of the four dogs were picked up at the Philadelphia SPCA by Dogs Deserve Better, and are in foster care/seeking forever homes now. The fourth dog, the male shepherd, showed chain/cage aggression, and is still sitting in a crate at the SPCA. If we cannot find a trainer to work with him ASAP, he will go down. We believe he is rehabbable, but we need a knowledgeable Shepherd trainer to socialize him. Time is of the essence! Please, call immediately if you can take him on at 814-941-7447


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Link to video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UASWCSuB_...r_embedded#t=17


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Quote: The fourth dog, the male shepherd, showed chain/cage aggression, and is still sitting in a crate at the SPCA. If we cannot find a trainer to work with him ASAP, he will go down. We believe he is rehabbable, but we need a knowledgeable Shepherd trainer to socialize him. Time is of the essence! Please, call immediately if you can take him on at 814.941.7447.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

This dog has already been posted in the Urgent section.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------

